
Is globalization bad for the global poor? - elorant
https://www.vox.com/2016/9/29/13096580/globalization-poverty-experiment-blattman-dercon
======
Porthos9K
It doesn't seem to have worked out too well for the poor so far.

~~~
DATACOMMANDER
Really? I’m not a huge fan of globalization, but it’s hard to deny that it has
raised the standard of living for the global poor. Look at China now vs China
40 years ago. They “globalized” by allowing more developed countries to
exploit their cheap labor, and they’re much richer now than they were.

~~~
deogeo
But they had a very controlled, strategic form of globalization, placing
strict limits on foreign corporations. It bears little resemblance to the
"open your markets and hope for the best" approach of much of the west.

